

LCROSS Lunar Impact - watch NASA footage of impact - idm
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVYKjR1sJY4

======
ars
Is it me? I watched it, and can't figure out when the actual impact was.

~~~
idm
It was about 20 seconds before the end of the footage. I was underwhelmed,
but... you know... science and all.

They basically have the approach as live, streaming from the vehicle, footage.
Then, when it gets close enough, they switch over to infra-red, and finally,
they go to the control room.

